# building animal shelters from wood pallets



## pilgrimfarms (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm looking at building some inexpensive shelter for my goats and sheep.

Here's my dilemma:
I rent the land my animals are on, so I'm not looking at making a major financial investment.
I thought of portable shelters like calf shelters, but they are just too pricey.

Next option: building with pallets. They are free and all it would take is a bit of my time.
I built a buck shelter 8x8 from a single layer of pallets (4'high) and it looks great.
However, I would like to build something taller for the rest of the herd (about 60 goats and 60 sheep).
I'm thinking 8' high (2 pallets)
Mostly thinking of 3 sided loafing sheds to keep the rain off and the wind out. I rotate my pastures so thinking of building a few in each pasture. 

Any ideas? How about footing for a 3 sided loafing shed - what do I need to know? I have some construction experience, but not with footing for something without a floor.

Thanks!


----------



## pilgrimfarms (Aug 24, 2011)

PS

Here is a nice link with a nice looking 10x10 pallet shed
Wood Pallet Shed Project

That's what I was thinking, and just use wood blocks to level the bottom


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

We built our buck sheds only 4' (one pallet) high, and they did fine.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The link above looks like buildings I built when I had sheep. I just used treated 4"x4" for skids about 6' apart (sheds were 8'x12') so I could load them on a 6'x12' tilt bed trailer to move them. I left 8' of the high side of the shed roof open, turned to the north or east (rain comes from the SW here) They made great lambing pens (jugs) divided into 2 4' sq. pens on each end. when needed. I used old tin roofing for roof and sides, pretty strong when screwed into the pallets for strength. 10' 2"x4"s for rafters. I didn't bolt the pallets together, I used sheet rock screws....James


----------

